# A3 / S3 Gear Ratio - gearing / steering ratios



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Can an A3 and S3 owner chime in with rpm reading at 80mph?

6th gear is around 27% shorter in the S3 
1st gear and final are identical
I am not pleased with the gearing in my Golf R, way too short for comfortable highway cruising.
I have seen the mk7 golf r is 2583 at 70mph, and 2952 at 80mph.

*A3*
gear ratio
1 2.293
2 1.792
3 1.143
4 .778
5 .80
6 .639
final 4.769/3.444

Steering Ratio 15.3:1
Turning diameter (curb-to-curb) (ft) 36.1


*S3*
gear ratio
1 2.293 SAME
2 1.833
3 1.308
4 .969
5 1.037
6 .813
final 4.769/3.444 SAME

Steering Ratio 15.3:1 SAME
Turning diameter (curb-to-curb) (ft) 36.1 SAME


ALL AUDI INFO from: http://www.audiusa.com


other info:

Mk6 Golf R
wheel base 101.5
length 165.8
width 70.3
height 57.5
drag
weight 3325

Mk7 Golf R
wheel base 103.6
length 168.2
width 70.8
height 56.7
drag 0.28
weight 3287

S3
wheel base 103.8
length 175.9
width 77.2
height 55.7
drag .33
weight 3450

A3
wheel base 103.8
length 175.4
width 77.2
height 55.7
drag .30
weight 3362


----------



## RayAinsw (May 2, 2002)

*RPM*

Not an S3 owner [ yet ] but did note that 60 MPH was approx. 2200 RPM in 6th.
That would imply approx. 2900 at 80.
- Ray
Did also note no unseemly noise or vibration from the engine at those speeds . . .


----------



## RayAinsw (May 2, 2002)

*TQ*

Given the S3's Torque, I was surprised 
that Audi did not opt for lower RPM at cruise.
- Ray
Makes no sense to me......


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

RayAinsw said:


> Given the S3's Torque, I was surprised
> that Audi did not opt for lower RPM at cruise.
> - Ray
> Makes no sense to me......


this!

you want to get the highway MPG UP?
get the cruising gears corrected.


----------



## madmmt (May 28, 2014)

Perhaps to keep the bigger turbo on it's boost curve in top gear for lazy people.


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

There's an 85mph highway where I live so I checked in my A3 2.0T today and it was only 2350rpm when cruising at 80mph, 2450rpm at 85mph. Very quiet and smooth at those speeds.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Bruticus said:


> There's an 85mph highway where I live so I checked in my A3 2.0T today and it was only 2350rpm when cruising at 80mph, 2450rpm at 85mph. Very quiet and smooth at those speeds.


Nice. 
The A3 is fine. The S3 and golf R get shorter gearing.


----------



## ronparr (Jun 27, 2014)

Bruticus said:


> There's an 85mph highway where I live so I checked in my A3 2.0T today and it was only 2350rpm when cruising at 80mph, 2450rpm at 85mph. Very quiet and smooth at those speeds.


That's consistent with mine - though it can get noisy if the road is rough.

The C/D test sheet for the S3 indicates 74dB for the S3 at 70 MPH, which is really loud - 7 dB loader than the A3. I have to wonder if that's a mistake.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

S3 box is for surr shorter than A3.
a3 matches TDI 
s3 matches gti.

From older boxes: we got 3 gear sets: 4cyl, vr6, tdi
(short to long)

That seems to be similar on Mk6 vw cars. 

I wish the A3 came with S3 ratios. S3 drives very well stock. 
I'm still evaluating the software in these new boxes. New flash tools are needed.

-Jeffrey Atwood
United Motorsport


----------

